# Any Vermonters in here?



## benabarlow (Oct 16, 2004)

Just see'in how many we got in here. Tell me whee your from. I'm from Burlington.


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

Hanging out in East Montpelier, VT.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

Mansfield at 1500' and 27 below zero. :bluebounc 

Pete


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*18 years in Vermont*

Hi all, I may not be there now but I grew up in Shelburne, went to CVU, scalped UVM Hockey tickets and had seasons pass to Sugurbush.


----------



## Robber80 (Sep 8, 2004)

i'm in montpelier VT.


----------



## sonnyny (Dec 10, 2003)

*Not too many Vermonters*

Killington, Vt. I noticed last year there are very few Vter's on this site. Not too many Vt. plow guys own a computer ?


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

Colchester here...more Vermonters than I thought.


----------



## benabarlow (Oct 16, 2004)

*that made me laugh*

haaha thats funny ..


sonnyny said:


> Killington, Vt. I noticed last year there are very few Vter's on this site. Not too many Vt. plow guys own a computer ?


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Freezing my butt off in Rochester


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

*att: benabarlow*

Hey is there a place called stealth air bungee around you?


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

:waving: :redbounce I had my plow put on in barton Vt. but I from Ma.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

I'm in Berlin (Montpelier area)


----------



## bluerider (Mar 26, 2004)

I am from Barnet. Sure wish we could get some snow to plow. This getting one inch at a time sure sucks. :crying:


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

sonnyny said:


> Killington, Vt. I noticed last year there are very few Vter's on this site. Not too many Vt. plow guys own a computer ?


I'll be up in your area in a few weeks skiing at Killington my fvorite place I've been there at least 12 times


----------



## ex-plower (Sep 25, 2007)

*just thought I'd bump this one back to the top*

I'm up in Underhill. As soon as my house sells, i'll be out of that snow covered too darn cold state.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Im in Woodsville NH right on the border (good side of the Conn river)


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

Not Vermont but right next door in New Hampshaa! Danbury to be exact, about half Way between White River, & Lake Winnipesaukee. My aunt lives in Fall River V.T.


----------



## ex-plower (Sep 25, 2007)

SteveR;525502 said:


> Im in Woodsville NH right on the border (good side of the Conn river)


I've got family friends that live over there, used to make the yearly trip for the fair.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Still a great fair they keep working hard to make it better


----------



## sbrem (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm in Guilford.


----------

